# [RISOLTO] Recuperare ebuild rimosso da portage

## doom555

Ciao, 

sapete se da qualche parte è possibile recuperare un vecchio ebuild (e relative patches e altri files) rimosso da portage?Last edited by doom555 on Thu May 16, 2013 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

da qui dovrebbe essere possibile.

----------

## doom555

Si, infatti c'è "Show dead files" che mostra qualsiesi ebuild rimosso da portage!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum di discussione italiano to Forum italiano (Italian).

----------

